# Brewista scales - espresso mode mess ???



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Brewista scales espresso mode mess??

Espresso wise, what is it that some Brewista users are doing that results in the scales getting a soaking which often, by all accounts, is terminal??

Firstly can I say that I've had my Brewista scales since launch and thus far they have been absolutely trouble free.

Ok, I only make 3 to 4 espressos per day but even so the original batteries still going strong.

I use Auto mode 2 so the current routine is.....

With scales on counter&#8230;&#8230;..switch on, auto tare the PF, weigh the dose, switch off

Transfer scales to drip tray then&#8230;. switch on, auto tare cups, press TIME as brew lever opened, monitor shot weight / time, switch off when done

Other than needing to cut the shot 2 grams earlier than target, to allow for lag in the displayed shot weight, that's it&#8230;&#8230;. simples!

Below is typically the degree of 'mess' that I get, post cup removal. Only ever need the plate and /or scale top to be wiped over with a damp cloth.









Anyway. this morning, more from a 'lets see if we can keep the scales in one spot' point of view, I came up with this idea and this afternoon I knocked up a couple prototypes.









It certainly appears to work well with the Verona and has the 'benefit ???' of keeping the scales away from the group.

Does this offer any help / hope to any of you more messy b*ggers ?

Comments welcomed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oooh .. if you could make one for the Acaia and my drip tray id be interested

Ive seen similar things used in competition


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Very clever and very simple

I would guess this would be massively useful on an L1...which I hope to have in a weeks or so

If you are thinking of taking orders, yes please

"That's going straight in my basket!"


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Id take an L1 / Acaia version.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another project, Snakehips, and looking good. Your carefully crafted metal plate on mine has certainly had the same effect as you report and I have avoided soaked brewista misery as a result. So yes, if you were going into production and made an LI version, then I would join an orderly queue.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> I would guess this would be massively useful on an L1...which I hope to have in a weeks or so


Subtle









Looks nice snakehips, very professional!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is very very cool. I would like this.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I did make one from RVS mesh, about 9 months ago. ;-) as I have seen from a Coffeebar in Rotterdam!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

This is awesome


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome indeed, one of the better solutions I have seen to date!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The best ideas are the simple ones that you think 'why didn't I think of that? ' Really like that idea. Not only does it keep the scales away from water but stops heat-related drift.

I've already drowned one set of scales on the R58 - luckily only £7 ebay ones.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback so far.

If anyone wants to help take this forward and see where it goes then I'm game......

Below, in no particular order nor guaranteed to be particularly intelligent, are a few of my current thoughts&#8230;&#8230;..

I have used it 5 times now in earnest and I have to say that for me, it appears to work splendidly.

For reasons I can explain if asked, I would possibly do without or reduce, the perforation in the top.

It is better to have more clearance above the drip tray than I originally envisaged.

It is a gadget that several members believe could be useful and some have expressed an interest in having one.

Any one could codge something similar that would function, from a few scraps of timber.

I potentially have the means to supply the aluminium version, dependent upon numbers and variations. I would be happy to do so if it proved workable. Numbers will only ever be small.

Ideally the platform would be 'one size fits all but in reality is likely that one size won't fit all machines.

Too many variations may well prove impractical from a manufacturing point of view.

It's the height that is likely to vary. Could it be made adjustable? Yes & No.

Adjustable or fixed, either way, how much might you be prepared to pay for one?

Any value in partly or wholly manufacturing as 3d printed part(s) ? @whiteyj

*It has to be worth getting someone else'e feedback based on use. *

I have two prototypes that could go out, preferably, to a couple of well respected members. Please don't be upset or offended if it's not you









@Mrboots2u you might be a good candidate if your machine dimensions suit. If interested then please let me know dimensions as per below.

The prototype works with my Verona and just about with my Giotto (Shameless plug - *Giotto for sale*).

If there is to be any mileage in this then I would welcome some feedback on machine models and their respective relevant dimensions. That way it may be possible to arrive at a good compromise on unit height.

The dimensions in red are what I need. No worry if more than one member responds with dimensions same model as this will either corroborate values or prove some members cannot read a tape measure!!

If anybody *always* uses anaked PF then please indicate to that effect and give a dimension to the bottom of the PF

The cup room indicated is there for reference and based on my two machines will be more like 70 / 75.









Edit : It's important for me to know the height of the different scales.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Snakehips said:


> Thanks to everyone for the feedback so far.
> 
> If anyone wants to help take this forward and see where it goes then I'm game......
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to test out on an L1. I'm sure there will be others ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

fluffles said:


> I'd be happy to test out on an L1. I'm sure there will be others 


Cheers.

Will the prototype suit the L I ? I don't know unless I know it's dimensions.

And if I don't know it's dimensions you cannot be 'the chosen one'.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Snakehips said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Will the prototype suit the L I ? I don't know unless I know it's dimensions.
> 
> And if I don't know it's dimensions you cannot be 'the chosen one'.


Brewista scales 20mm

L1:

Feet height 32mm

Tray height 84mm

To bottomless pf 120mm

To spouted pf 84mm

Depth from pf to front of tray 120mm


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@fluffles Thanks for that.

Mrboots has informed me that his Acaia scales do not fit under his drip tray so that's him and Vesuvius machines out of it for the time being.

So as your name was the only one to go into the hat for the draw for prototype tester in chief I am pleased to inform you that your application has been successful.

I reckon the scale gizmo will be ok on the L1provided that there are no screw heads or the like, protruding more than 5mm below the machine's bottom panel. (in the area where the scale will be) As the gizmo was designed for my Verona the top will stand off the top of the drip tray by a good 25mm, as it does with the Giotto. On the Giotto the resulting cup space is at a minimum but workable. Especially just for testing. In an ideal world the gizmo height would need to be less.

I'm going to make a another post shortly. If you still want to have a prototype gizmo to play with after reading that post then let me know and I will get one to you.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

For those for whom drowning scales is the major issue........

*Are we missing a cheap and simple trick that could be easily applied, whatever the machine or scale??????*



*
*As far as I'm aware, weighing scales do not require to breath Oxygen.

Why not put the scale inside a small clear polythene bag or wrap in a sheet of cling film?









If indeed they do require Oxygen to survive then judging by my Brewista, they are more than capable of functioning normally whilst holding their breath for exceptionally long periods.

Don't knock it until you've tried it!!

Maybe report back if you do.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> For those for whom drowning scales is the major issue........
> 
> *Are we missing a cheap and simple trick that could be easily applied, whatever the machine or scale??????*
> 
> ...


I tried that before and found it led to a bit of inconsistency


----------

